# Accucraft K-27 DRGW # 463 for sale



## Mudhen463 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello to all live-steamers!
I'm a new member from Denver. Dwight said I could post a short blurb pertaining to my Ebay ad, so here goes: I'm selling my Accucraft live-steam K-27 (DRGW #463). Here's the link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Accucraft-...33660156bb
Most of you know this a a pretty rare engine, as it's been discontinued for quite awhile. I've already had a bid for $1000.00, but it's worth far more than that. As I state in the ad, my reason for selling is that it is just too large a locomotive for my current garden railroad. My flagship loco is my Accucraft C-16. Please check it out if you're interested. I can answer any questions you may have either at the bottom of the ad, or by replying to this post.
Thanks!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautifully-done weathering, Sir. Just wish I lived on your side of the ocean as I'd be banging on your front door. I have the identical model but electrically powered. When I bought mine there was no steam version. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Tac,
Just convert it.


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By iceclimber on 15 Mar 2011 10:01 AM 
Tac,
Just convert it. 


Significantly easier said than done.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

It was meant more as a joke. Thanks.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 15 Mar 2011 10:22 AM 
It was meant more as a joke. Thanks. Maybe so, but it has been done. Coal-fired, no less!


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah, I saw a BR 5MT at Norm Saley's that he was converting from electric to live steam. I am sure it is quite the project.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Norm also converted this Aster Commodore Vanderbuilt from sparkie into live steam... 









But it took a big match to light it, (bottom right)...


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rwjenkins on 15 Mar 2011 11:50 AM 
Posted By iceclimber on 15 Mar 2011 10:22 AM 
It was meant more as a joke. Thanks. Maybe so, but it has been done. Coal-fired, no less!
Yes, here is Justin riding behind the conversion from electric-butane- coal fired.










The next electric to coal in the works is the Norfolk and Western Class J 611 scheduled for completion in late fall 2011(J boiler in background nearest them):


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

That is a nice pic.

Charles, do they use different types of paint for the electric version and the live steam version of the K-36? I would guess one would be needed over the other to handle the heat, but then again, maybe not.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Charles, I'd like a house even half that big. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

tac 

Methinks the photo of Justin is in front of one of the exhibition halls at the York Expo Center [formerly Fairgrounds] in York, PA. 

I think he should have built one in 2.5 in/ ft scale and had a "proper" NG ride-on locomotive. 

V/r


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jim,
I have a feeling that the photo of Justin was taken at the NSS Sacramento.
Here is one of Dan Pantages and the windows look very similar.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

David 

I stand corrected!! Have not attended NSS, but having Dan P in a picture wearing a NSS badge at the same location is sufficient evidence. 

Thanks 
V/r


----------



## dmcole (Feb 15, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 16 Mar 2011 08:43 PM 
Jim,
I have a feeling that the photo of Justin was taken at the NSS Sacramento.
Here is one of Dan Pantages and the windows look very similar.


Yes, that's David Wegmuller's dual-gauge track and ride-on car. Picture taken in 2008.

\dmc


----------

